# Confused...



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

When I first met my fiance years ago..he thought I was the best thing in the world and prayed we'd be together one day.

Well, as luck would have it..we ended up together. He always promised that we could get through anything together if we'd always be honest with each other and talk through things while never EVER giving each other the silent treatment.

That was easy for me to accept as I'm not a fighter. I say what I need to say and move on. My anger lasts about 10 minutes and by that time I'm saying, "I'm sorry" whether I'm right or wrong and most of the time..I'd rather get over an argument and accept the blame myself rather than let it fester.

I feel like I'm being taken for granted and maybe sometimes guys need to see the ***** in their women??

Any advice from the Man Cave??

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

In additon, I forgot to mention that HE will hang up on me if I confront him about things sometimes. He'll give me the silent treatment for DAYS!!

I know..it's very immature and we've had this discussion. I told him that he shouldn't take for granted that I'm just plain nice and that if he wants a ***** in his life..I can surely offer that..lol!!

Not that I could ever be that ***** but...


Again..any advice would be helpful..


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

He's passive aggressive


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Advice is to stand up. Silent treatment for days is pretty immature.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

he hangs up on you? Oh, no. No one hangs up on me and then comes home to my bed. It's a small thing, but it's not...it's enormously disrespectful (AND passive-aggressive).


----------



## heartbrok3n (Jun 5, 2012)

I think having mutual respect for one another would be the best way to deal with problems.

Being a b**** would only make things worse. I would know, cos i have been hung up on quite a few times.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Stand up without being a b***h. Do it calmly and rationally.


----------

